# Felt f85 2013



## disfunkd (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, im looking into buying an f85, as a first road bike does anyone have any experience with this model or have any words of encouragemnt for this particular model ? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## petters (Nov 3, 2012)

Bought 1 a couple of weeks ago after reading many excellent reviews. Very happy with it and I would recommend it.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Felt bikes are great. I would think that it will live up to any demand you may have for it. I am sure it will get you hooked on the sport. I would recommend a fit, get the right sized bike and you will want to ride.


----------



## Bubba Hotep (Dec 28, 2008)

I just bought a 61cm Felt F85, a new 2012 left-over. I love it. Can't stop looking at the thing. I have had it for two weeks and have over 250 miles on it already. I also own a Litespeed titanium frame road bike which I have ridden for quite a while. 

As a test, I've ridden both bikes back-to-back and the Felt is in the same ballpark, comfort-wise. I now run 25c tires on both these bikes so it's a fair comparison

In all, I am very impressed with the bike. Although it is equipped to match a lower price point, it's very well thought out. I'd buy another one in a second. It's that good.


----------



## Bubba Hotep (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's mine. That's right, I changed the shifters cabl
View attachment 277599
es and bar tape. No reason to, really. The Microshift controls are just fine, precise for such inexpensive units. I changed the handlebars, too. Nothing wrong with the 44cm bars on the F85. I just like the 46cm bars I put on there. Changed the saddle, too. The stock saddle is nice, really nice, however my rear end likes a wider saddle. Brakes are amazing. Didn't touch those suckers.

OK, I just can't help myself. I eventually modify every darn thing I acquire. I just did it sooner on this bike because I had parts sitting on the shelf gathering dust. Couldn't let that continue.

Just buy the thing and ride it.


----------

